# 1964 impala conv trunk **** bass****



## impalaric

need ideas how to build box, dont like all that rattle and dont like dinomatte? conv racks in way..


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

So you want bass, you don't want rattle and you don't want to sound deaden? Oh and there's no space because of the rack. I did a three ten inch JL audio W3's in a ported enclosure. Sounds great with no rattle and the guy has a four pump set up and 14 batteries. Want the design?


----------



## Ant63ss

Jeff Rohrer said:


> So you want bass, you don't want rattle and you don't want to sound deaden? Oh and there's no space because of the rack. I did a three ten inch JL audio W3's in a ported enclosure. Sounds great with no rattle and the guy has a four pump set up and 14 batteries. Want the design?


Id love to see that.


----------



## impalaric

Post a pic..


----------



## garageartguy

:drama:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Here ya go. If you need actual pics. I may be able to get them. The guy who owns the car is a member on here.


----------



## Ant63ss

Jeff Rohrer said:


> Here ya go. If you need actual pics. I may be able to get them. The guy who owns the car is a member on here.


 If you can get pics of it installed that would be great! How did it sound?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Ant63ss said:


> If you can get pics of it installed that would be great! How did it sound?


 I can try to get pics but no promises. As for how it sounded, refer to post #2


----------



## 5DEUCE

Jeff Rohrer said:


> Here ya go. If you need actual pics. I may be able to get them. The guy who owns the car is a member on here.


were the speakers facing the seats or the back of the car for better sound?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

5DEUCE said:


> were the speakers facing the seats or the back of the car for better sound?


 toward the front of the car


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

I just got off the phone with the owner and he never took pics. The box is all the way under the rear deck lid and the amp rack is in front of it so there's no way I can get pics for ya sorry.


----------



## 3onthree

good topic. i can tell you what doesnt work is having the box under the rear deck with the subs and port firing up. i tried to do my 63 rag like that and it sounded like shit. i moved the box way further back in the trunk in that bottom well and its really loud but i dont like the way it looks and my trunk lid rattles a lot. maybe ill try subs facing the back seat with the port to the side like that too. only thing is on a rag your firing into a solid steel wall unlike a hardtop that just has braces there. heres a picture of my box


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

3onthree said:


> good topic. i can tell you what doesnt work is having the box under the rear deck with the subs and port firing up. i tried to do my 63 rag like that and it sounded like shit. i moved the box way further back in the trunk in that bottom well and its really loud but i dont like the way it looks and my trunk lid rattles a lot. maybe ill try subs facing the back seat with the port to the side like that too. only thing is on a rag your firing into a solid steel wall unlike a hardtop that just has braces there. heres a picture of my box
> View attachment 341449


What was the length of your port?


----------



## 3onthree

23'' its tuned to about 33hz. theres an elbow right below the opening.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

3onthree said:


> 23'' its tuned to about 33hz. theres an elbow right below the opening.


 Ok, yea I have found in my twenty plus years that facing subs up only sounds good in a SUV with port on side or back, never forward or up. In every convertible I have done or non extended cab trucks, putting the port on the side of the box and facing the subs forward has always sounded great.


----------



## 3onthree

Jeff Rohrer said:


> Ok, yea I have found in my twenty plus years that facing subs up only sounds good in a SUV with port on side or back, never forward or up. In every convertible I have done or non extended cab trucks, putting the *port on the side of the box and facing the subs forward* has always sounded great.


im going to try this :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

3onthree said:


> im going to try this :thumbsup:


Glad I could help. As long as you keep your tuning the same it should be a huge improvement. Post your results


----------



## 562KUSTOMS

4-8in w3 firing to back seat !! 2-12 firing down or 2 10-w3 firing back seat they all work ive tryied them all depends on your budget !! 2-8in firing to back seat !! i do it all the time !!!!


----------



## impalaric

built this out of good mdf wood, i put subs firing up, but not firing on Well cause that chit flaps, then 2 big ports on sides, Its sounds real clean, outside real deep., I jus need bigger amp now, also got rid of my alpine and went with new pioneer, Way more adjustment so u can dial in crispy,, But if yr on budget and want to bump? stil want that painted fiberglss box


----------



## 3onthree

................


----------



## 3onthree

562KUSTOMS said:


> 4-8in w3 firing to back seat !! 2-12 firing down or 2 10-w3 firing back seat they all work ive tryied them all depends on your budget !! 2-8in firing to back seat !! i do it all the time !!!!


were any of these boxes ported? if so where did you aim the ports?


----------



## impalaric

Best to aim on sides. U face foward and the well makes flapping sound. I had to report my box..


----------



## 562KUSTOMS

all box no ports didnt needs them !!!!


----------



## 562KUSTOMS

you should have been at super show to here that blk 61 rag i did that mutha fucka was bumping !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

THERES SO MANY DIFFRENT WAYS TO DO THIS..my boy has a 66 ss rag and did one 12 in each quarter pannel. and you would never figure a rag hit so damn hard he was running 12 re audio 12s with 2 hifonics 2606 amps....and it was loud


----------



## tjthack

Jeff Rohrer said:


> Here ya go. If you need actual pics. I may be able to get them. The guy who owns the car is a member on here.


Do you have any layouts for 2 12" subs in a 64 Impala trunk?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

tjthack said:


> Do you have any layouts for 2 12" subs in a 64 Impala trunk?


 You have PM


----------



## ss63panic

If you don't want to be heard 5 blocks away then get a 10in w6 I had that in my 63 ht and it sounded nice no rattle from the trunk. But now that I put a 15in MTX 9500 my trunk sounds like aluminum cans,,, maybe you can try the (stuff) its a sealer foam they sell it at home depot,,, I was thinking About shoving some of that in the opening of my trunk.


----------



## Purple Haze

Jeff Rohrer said:


> So you want bass, you don't want rattle and you don't want to sound deaden? Oh and there's no space because of the rack. I did a three ten inch JL audio W3's in a ported enclosure. Sounds great with no rattle and the guy has a four pump set up and 14 batteries. Want the design?


Pics of the trunk bro?


----------



## sj_sharx4

if u want to put the speaker box under the rack try the jl audio 13tw5 its a 13" sub thats only 2" deep, it slaps, and the box doesnt even go past the torsion rods so u can easily make a panel and hide the box. i faced mine towards floor but i used dynaliner on sheetmetal. I have an alpine pdx m6 powering it


----------



## westsidehydros

sj_sharx4 said:


> if u want to put the speaker box under the rack try the jl audio 13tw5 its a 13" sub thats only 2" deep, it slaps, and the box doesnt even go past the torsion rods so u can easily make a panel and hide the box. i faced mine towards floor but i used dynaliner on sheetmetal. I have an alpine pdx m6 powering it


would like to see some pics of this settup, if possible


----------



## just_a-doodz

Jeff Rohrer said:


> So you want bass, you don't want rattle and you don't want to sound deaden? Oh and there's no space because of the rack. I did a three ten inch JL audio W3's in a ported enclosure. Sounds great with no rattle and the guy has a four pump set up and 14 batteries. Want the design?


This.


----------



## sj_sharx4

westsidehydros said:


> would like to see some pics of this settup, if possible


ill take pictures but its nothing special. just a sealed box with some spacers at bottom to elevate the speaker from hitting floor pan.


----------



## 562KUSTOMS

so i see you took my advise !!!!


sj_sharx4 said:


> ill take pictures but its nothing special. just a sealed box with some spacers at bottom to elevate the speaker from hitting floor pan.


----------



## Catalyzed

westsidehydros said:


> would like to see some pics of this settup, if possible


*X2*


----------



## slick_oo

*X3





*


----------



## slick_oo

Jeff Rohrer said:


> Here ya go. If you need actual pics. I may be able to get them. The guy who owns the car is a member on here.




You think this will work on 64 hardtop?


:dunno:


----------



## sj_sharx4

562KUSTOMS said:


> so i see you took my advise !!!!


of course i took your advice. you are the only person i know of that has installed subs in more than 100 rags


----------



## 562KUSTOMS

SO WERE ARE THE PICS ???? IS 4 DONE ?? HOW DOSE IT SOUND ??>??


----------



## sj_sharx4

yeah its done just need to finish hydraulics and trunk. might end up just hiding the box and amps with a wall after the torsion rods


----------



## APACHERX3

I KNOW THIS IS ABOUT BASS IN THE TRUNK............................BUT WHAT ABOUT HIGHS???????????? WERE DO U VATOS MOUT THEM????????? I ALSO GOT A 63 RAG


----------



## sj_sharx4

westsidehydros said:


> would like to see some pics of this settup, if possible





Catalyzed said:


> *X2*





slick_oo said:


> *X3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



















like i said its nothing special just a narrow box with a thin subwoofer that actually works. you can see it in background wrapped in insulation


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Purple Haze said:


> Pics of the trunk bro?


Sorry the owner never took pics, pity too because when the car was finished he got it in lower rider and I was never given credit for even doing the box and amp rack. Here is the said car:


----------



## slick_oo

Trying to run 2x 10's or 2x 12's in my 64 Impala hardtop...was thinking to have subs firing up against the rear deck but a shallow box or at least shallow enough so I can pass my torsion bars for my trunk

Any pics or lay outs?????????????????


----------



## slick_oo

sj_sharx4 said:


> like i said its nothing special just a narrow box with a thin subwoofer that actually works. you can see it in background wrapped in insulation



Thanks uffin:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

slick_oo said:


> Trying to run 2x 10's or 2x 12's in my 64 Impala hardtop...was thinking to have subs firing up against the rear deck but a shallow box or at least shallow enough so I can pass my torsion bars for my trunk
> 
> Any pics or lay outs?????????????????


I have a 64 hardtop as well, I'm running a single 15" FI audio BTL sub which will be in a 4cubic ft box firing up through the rear deck. I'm removing the torsion bars and using either mini hydraulic or actuators. I havent built the box yet but when I do I will post pics.


----------



## slick_oo

Jeff Rohrer said:


> I have a 64 hardtop as well, I'm running a single 15" FI audio BTL sub which will be in a 4cubic ft box firing up through the rear deck. I'm removing the torsion bars and using either mini hydraulic or actuators. I havent built the box yet but when I do I will post pics.



So are you cutting out the rear deck? or just a portion of it?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

slick_oo said:


> So are you cutting out the rear deck? or just a portion of it?


 A portion of it. It will most likely be a square hole with 1"x1" steel reinforcing the edges of the hole to help eliminate vibration. I plan on building an enclosure for the enclosure so it will be like a bandpass box. Then of course when it's all completed I will make a trim panel to cover the entire decklid so it cannot be seen but will allow the sound to come through.


----------



## westsidehydros

slick_oo said:


> Trying to run 2x 10's or 2x 12's in my 64 Impala hardtop...was thinking to have subs firing up against the rear deck but a shallow box or at least shallow enough so I can pass my torsion bars for my trunk
> 
> Any pics or lay outs?????????????????


wassup?? i've got 2 tens in a sealed box in my 63... they are firing up. the height of box is almost exactly the height of the torsion bars. I took them out, installed box (cuase subs woulda hit the bars) and than put them back in. I mounted beauty board to back side and mounted amps to front side so i could wire them up from behind back seat.


----------



## slick_oo

westsidehydros said:


> wassup?? i've got 2 tens in a sealed box in my 63... they are firing up. the height of box is almost exactly the height of the torsion bars. I took them out, installed box (cuase subs woulda hit the bars) and than put them back in. I mounted beauty board to back side and mounted amps to front side so i could wire them up from behind back seat.



Thanks Bro..... :thumbsup:



How does it hit? What subs are you using?


----------



## kydreamsllc

In old and new cars alike, rattle can come from metal, or plastic moldings in the trunk but the most critical consitent offenders of rattle are the gas door and license plate. Best solution is to take a old piece of rubber hose cut small squares and screw them in behind the plate to prevent the plate from hitting against your car. In a gas door a little piece of dynamat or hust mat etc, will make a significant difference.


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

This is on a hard top, but i had done the same for a 61 rag and it sounds good. Like mentioned above about putting the rubber on the license frame and moldings or else you will get the rattle sound


----------



## slick_oo

AmericanBully4Life said:


> This is on a hard top, but i had done the same for a 61 rag and it sounds good. Like mentioned above about putting the rubber on the license frame and moldings or else you will get the rattle sound




Nice.... Is it sealed or ported


----------



## westsidehydros

slick_oo said:


> Thanks Bro..... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> How does it hit? What subs are you using?


my equipment is nothing special... 600w sub amp to 2 10" subs, i think they crunch? bouta $100 sub, like i said nothing special. Im not gunna win any bass-off or spl contest, but it fills the interior and thats all i need. If i needed everyone else to hear it, id mount them to the outside of the car


----------



## Rag Ryda

Jeff Rohrer said:


> Here ya go. If you need actual pics. I may be able to get them. The guy who owns the car is a member on here.



Nice, I may have to use these dimensions :yes:


----------

